# Cheap car insurance



## Smithey1981 (Oct 4, 2011)

My renewal is up shortly and tbh I don't think I'm gonna get a good price from tesco as there under writers have changed and aren't cheap now. So who are you using? Lol


----------



## Claireeyy (Jul 20, 2009)

Try swiftcover.com, cheapest for me every time


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Admiral are always the cheapest for me, extra discount as well with the multi-car policy.


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

If there are any other cars in your household try admiral. Very good for me (im 20) gave me great discount when our 3 other cars were signed up. All those policys were cheaper to. The guy was willing to haggle (a little) too.


----------



## centenary (Sep 5, 2010)

Smithey1981 said:


> My renewal is up shortly and tbh I don't think I'm gonna get a good price from tesco as there under writers have changed and aren't cheap now. So who are you using? Lol


Does such a thing (cheap car insurance) exist!? Dreading the quote for the new Z4


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

I'm expecting our renewal through in the next month or so. I made the mistake of going on confused.com and my reward for another year of not claiming is over £300 more than my premium last year.

Even insure the box want £900 :wall:

It's nothing less than extortion now.


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

millns84 said:


> I'm expecting our renewal through in the next month or so. I made the mistake of going on confused.com and my reward for another year of not claiming is over £300 more than my premium last year.
> 
> Even insure the box want £900 :wall:
> 
> It's nothing less than extortion now.


Try 2.5k


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Ring the companies instead, talking to a person that doesn't make 100s of assumptions like the comparison sites helps.


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

Claireeyy said:


> Try swiftcover.com, cheapest for me every time


Same here and SO easy :thumb:


----------

